# Swelling Teats / Udder



## FarmGuru (Sep 16, 2011)

One of my friend posted this picture with comment  



> I have learned that Napier grass sometimes is not suitable for goat, because it contain certain acids which is not suitable for goat health and causes swelling of various intestinal parts (like this photos .. blocking the milk process by internal side in the goat's nipple).


Any advice ?


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 17, 2011)

Check this out: http://www.agnet.org/library/pt/2003019/

I didn't find any information concerning toxicity for goats. 

Is the hoof on that goat deformed or just in need of trimming?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 17, 2011)

Are his goats off the napier grass now? That would be the first thing I would do. Is this actually your friend's goat or just a picture he found on the internet?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 17, 2011)

Aside from the udder issue, that doe's feet need trimmed very, very badly.  They really shouldn't get to that point.

I don't know anything about napier grass, but I don't understand your quote.  It says napier grass causes intestinal swelling... in what way is that going to relate to the udder?  Maybe the information is incomplete?  That doe's teat looks blown- has the owner ruled out mastitis?  Is she being allowed to overudder?  Aside from whatever may/may not be going on with napier grass, a blown teat like that can result from a doe going unmilked for too long.


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 17, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Are his goats off the napier grass now? That would be the first thing I would do. Is this actually your friend's goat or just a picture he found on the internet?


This is his own farm goats


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 17, 2011)

That poor goat!  That looks very painful!


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 17, 2011)

Is there any solution ?


----------



## elevan (Sep 17, 2011)

I would start by treating for mastitis....I really don't understand how the Napier grass would be causing this.  I would also advise your friend to trim those hooves before he has additional problems to deal with.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 17, 2011)

I would be prone to also drain the udder. Through a ball tipped needle inserted up the teat.


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 17, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I would start by treating for mastitis....I really don't understand how the Napier grass would be causing this.  I would also advise your friend to trim those hooves before he has additional problems to deal with.


It was his guess / observation might not be so good


----------

